# Speaking of bogus ebay sellers



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Joe1976usmc

Dude canceled this auction after I won it.

Reason: I'm out of stock or can't fulfill the order for another reason.

I had no idea you could cancel an order after auctions end.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=191470984360&tid=0&view=all


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

What was it? The link shows the item as not viewable any longer.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

See if this works.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191470984360?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

actually that can be easy to do. i have listed cars that i have already sold. this happens if i have listed the same car several weeks before it actually was sold. and then one of those relist blue tabs remain on my unsold list. but this guy has only 5 feedbacks. did you think you got a great deal?? maybe the guy expected more. maybe he sold it to someone off line and did not know or care to stop the auction. i think he is in his late 60's by his handle. he is getting up there in age. easy to forget when you are that old. or maybe he decided he wanted to keep his toys until he died. hey , ebay works both ways. i have had mint kits that have sold at super high prices during a bidding war only to have the winning bidder say he could not pay. there is nothing a seller can do. ebay won't force a bidder to pay. and i don't expect them to.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I did think I was getting a good deal and that he expected more. But you are correct in they nothing can be done. I sold a track set last month that went for a lot less than I expected but I honored the sale.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey I'm over 60 and now I know I'm keeping my chit till I die....Then maybe I'll have my wife burn it. That's if she can remember to.....I'll have her post a video.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*speaking of bogus ebay sellers*

I won 3-G3 chassis from the same guy yesterday. I emailed him for a combined shipping amount and have heard nothing so far.


----------



## Backlash (Jul 18, 2013)

Gerome, 

I share your suspicion in that he expected a lot more than what they sold for..

About the only thing that you can do is report it to eBay, and also leave negative feedback..

You could try explaining to him that a completed sale is a legally binding contract, and his failure to sell/send the items will result in you reporting him to eBay and leaving him negative feedback.. Sometimes this will work..

Keep an eye on his listings over the next few months, and see if he relists them..

Other than that, there is very little/nothing else that you can do..

Just out of curiosity, have you paid for the item as yet?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I paid right after winning. My final bid was actually $20 more than the winning bid. He refunded the money the next day.

Also, I don't think I can leave him feedback since the sale was canceled.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Good luck leaving any feedback I tried leaving negative feedback and E-Pay 
doesn't let you even if you paid, I think it's because he sent the money back.
Plus E-Pay is like a marry go round when you try to get any help from them.
The guy that screwed me over keep sending me E-mails calling me names and cussing me out, they never even got back with me or made him stop is crap.
THEY NEED HELP AND BETTER ENPLOYIES that speak English


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's not a big deal ladies....something unknown to you changed for the seller and you didn't get what you bid on.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

RjAFX said:


> It's not a big deal ladies....something unknown to you changed for the seller and you didn't get what you bid on.


Obviously. Could have been somebody contacted him after the fact and offered more. Still bogus whether you think I am a lady or not.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

You didn't get what you wanted. Do you think you are the only one?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

He has only sold seven times on ebay. I think he is a newbie? You might reach out to him if you are willing to make a deal. It looked like nice cars. It may be worth working with him.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

old blue said:


> He has only sold seven times on ebay. I think he is a newbie? You might reach out to him if you are willing to make a deal. It looked like nice cars. It may be worth working with him.


only sold 7 times, but hes been on ebay for 10 years?? I wonder what his other fleabay name is.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*speaking of bogus ebay sellers*

Got a tracking number and a trace today on my purchase. Listed shipping was only $2 so I just gave up waiting for a combined shipping amount and just paid the $6 for the 3 items.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

The email address is that of a female.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Update:

I received positive feedback from this person but don't think the item will be sent.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Joe1976usmc now has 11 positives and 4 negatives.


----------

